# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  مهندسی کامپیوتر ؟ راهنمایی کنید ❤️

## :Iman1997

سلام دوستان وقت بخیر

کسایی که رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر یا علوم کامپیوتر خوندن نظر بدن که آیا این رشته تو دانشگاه از لحاظ درسی چجوریه چون که 5 6 سال از درس دور بودم و ریاضی اینا هیچی یادم نیست! واسه دانشگاه غیر انتفاعی بدون ازمون نه سراسری !

در ضمن مسلط به کامپیوتر و طراحی سایت هستم و از لحاظ شغلی و کار هیچ مشکلی ندارم چونکه شرکت طراحی سایت اینا دارم ... فقط تنها گرفتن مدرک لیسانس مهمه !! همین ! 

حالا به نظرتون مهندسی کامپیوتر درس هاش اونقدر سخت هست که نتونم پاس کنم ؟ رشته دیگه ای که خوب باشه هم اگه مد نظرتون هست بگین 


با تشکر

----------


## :Iman1997

نظر دیگه ای نبود؟

----------


## :Iman1997

up

----------


## va6hid

باید حوصله داشته باشین که درسا رو پاس کنین ، نصف دوران تحصیل درسای مشترک هست بین رشته های مهندسی ، مثل  ریاضی 1,2 و فیزیک1,2 و آمار وو ... اینارم باید پاس کرد . درسای تخصصی رشته هم بجز ساختمان داده باقیشو میشه پاس کرد: )))

----------


## _Viper_

> سلام دوستان وقت بخیر
> 
> کسایی که رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر یا علوم کامپیوتر خوندن نظر بدن که آیا این رشته تو دانشگاه از لحاظ درسی چجوریه چون که 5 6 سال از درس دور بودم و ریاضی اینا هیچی یادم نیست! واسه دانشگاه غیر انتفاعی بدون ازمون نه سراسری !
> 
> در ضمن مسلط به کامپیوتر و طراحی سایت هستم و از لحاظ شغلی و کار هیچ مشکلی ندارم چونکه شرکت طراحی سایت اینا دارم ... فقط تنها گرفتن مدرک لیسانس مهمه !! همین ! 
> 
> حالا به نظرتون مهندسی کامپیوتر درس هاش اونقدر سخت هست که نتونم پاس کنم ؟ رشته دیگه ای که خوب باشه هم اگه مد نظرتون هست بگین 
> 
> 
> با تشکر



زیاد سخت نگیر،میشه پاس شد ولی چنتا درسش فاجعه بار از نظر من سخته منم مهندسی کامپیوتر میخونم
دروس سختش مثله : معماری کامپیوتر،نظریه زبان ها وماشین ها،سیگنالها و سیستم ها  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## :Iman1997

> زیاد سخت نگیر،میشه پاس شد ولی چنتا درسش فاجعه بار از نظر من سخته منم مهندسی کامپیوتر میخونم
> دروس سختش مثله : معماری کامپیوتر،نظریه زبان ها وماشین ها،سیگنالها و سیستم ها


الان مباحث تئوری رشته کامپیوتر بیشتره یا عملیش؟ مباحثی که مربوط به وب باشه داره یا نه ؟
اینم در نظر بگیر خیلی از درس فاصله گرفتم و تقریبا میشه گفت صفر دبیرستان  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام دوستان وقت بخیر
> 
> کسایی که رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر یا علوم کامپیوتر خوندن نظر بدن که آیا این رشته تو دانشگاه از لحاظ درسی چجوریه چون که 5 6 سال از درس دور بودم و ریاضی اینا هیچی یادم نیست! واسه دانشگاه غیر انتفاعی بدون ازمون نه سراسری !
> 
> در ضمن مسلط به کامپیوتر و طراحی سایت هستم و از لحاظ شغلی و کار هیچ مشکلی ندارم چونکه شرکت طراحی سایت اینا دارم ... فقط تنها گرفتن مدرک لیسانس مهمه !! همین ! 
> 
> حالا به نظرتون مهندسی کامپیوتر درس هاش اونقدر سخت هست که نتونم پاس کنم ؟ رشته دیگه ای که خوب باشه هم اگه مد نظرتون هست بگین 
> 
> 
> با تشکر


اصلا مهم نيست از درس دور بوديد
با اساتيد هم صحبت كنيد كه كارتون مرتبطه و درس رو فقط براي مدرك ميخايد باهاتون راه ميان معمولا
خيليا رو ديدم اينجوري
در ضمن غير انتفاعي پول زيادي ميگيرن صرفا مدرك ميخاي برو پيام نور
ولي به هرحال سختگيري نميكنن مگر اينكه يه استاد بد قلق بيفته كه اونم ميشه ترم بعدش با يكي ديگه پاس كرد
در ضمن اين نظام جديد ها تقريبا هيچي نميگن بهشون مدرسه برا همين خيلي سطح پايين درس ميدن كه  متوجه بشن

----------


## homeless

> سلام دوستان وقت بخیر
> 
> کسایی که رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر یا علوم کامپیوتر خوندن نظر بدن که آیا این رشته تو دانشگاه از لحاظ درسی چجوریه چون که 5 6 سال از درس دور بودم و ریاضی اینا هیچی یادم نیست! واسه دانشگاه غیر انتفاعی بدون ازمون نه سراسری !
> 
> در ضمن مسلط به کامپیوتر و طراحی سایت هستم و از لحاظ شغلی و کار هیچ مشکلی ندارم چونکه شرکت طراحی سایت اینا دارم ... فقط تنها گرفتن مدرک لیسانس مهمه !! همین ! 
> 
> حالا به نظرتون مهندسی کامپیوتر درس هاش اونقدر سخت هست که نتونم پاس کنم ؟ رشته دیگه ای که خوب باشه هم اگه مد نظرتون هست بگین 
> 
> 
> با تشکر


برای چی میخوای وارد این رشته بشی صرفا مدرک؟
چون اکثر دروس جنبه تئوری دارن و برای کسی خوب هست که میخواد واقعا وقت بگذاره برای درسها.
و ریاضی تو این رشته حرف اولو میزنه.
اکثرا برای مدرک وارد این رشته می شن و بعد از 2 سال همه درسها یادشون میره.

درسهاش
ریاضی 1 بیشترش همین ریاضی دبیرستان هست که مفصل تر پرداخته شده.
ریاضی 2 ریاضی کمی پیشرفته تر هست انتگرالهای دوگانه .......
ساختمان گسسته همون گسسته دبیرستان در سطح بالاتر و حجم بالاتر و درس چالشی هست
آمارو احتمال مهندسی هم سطحش از آمارو احتمال دبیرستان بالاتر هست 
معادلات دیفرانسیل درس نسبتا مشکل که خیلی به کار مهندسی نرم افزار نمیاد و بیشتر تو رشته های دیگه مهندسی  مثل مکانیک کاربرد داره 
ریاضی مهندسی سخت ترین درسش هست که مطالب جدید هستن و فصلهاش قابلیت ترکیب شدن با همدیگه داره. و اکثرا با این درس مشکل دارن. هم سخت هست و حجم مطالب بالا و تمام ریاضیات دیگه پیش نیاز این درس هست
فیزیک 1 و 2 تمام فیزیک دبیرستان در سطح بالاتر 
مدار الکتریکی هم از اسمش مشخص هست 

ساختمان داده و طراحی الگوریتم شباهت های زیادی به هم دارن و درباره ساختمان یک برنامه و بهینه نوشتن یک برنامه هست و طراحی الگوریتم چالشی تر هست

مدار منطقی هم وارد پایه سخت افزار میشی و در معماری کامپیوتر این روند ادامه پیدا میکنه

برنامه نویسی هم مشخص هست بعضی زبانها تدریس میشه

نظریه زبان ماشین درس خلاقانه هست و طریقه حل مسئله به روش ماشین هست

پایگاه داده هم زبان SQL تدریس میشه و جزء درسهایی هست که بعدا به کارت میاد

شبکه هم که از اسمش مشخص هست  بیشتر به کاری که میکنی مربوط هست

ذخیره و بازیابی اطلاعات نحوه ذخیره داده ها در کامپیوتر هست

هوش مصنوعی درس چالشی هست 

اصول طراحی کامپایلر هم به نحوه کامپایل کردن توسط کامپیوتر پرداخته میشه

مهندسی نرم افزار 1 و 2 بیشتر حفظی هست و از لحظه ایجاد تا ارائه یک برنامه بصورت پروژه بررسی میشه مطالب خیلی زیادی برای حفظ کردن داره و قسمتیش عملی هست

سیستم عامل هم به کار یک سیستم عامل در سطوح پایین می پردازه که درس شیرین و چالشی هست

تمام دروس تقریبا مشکل هستن و ریاضیات خوب می طلبه.
ولی در دانشگاه های مختلف سخت گیری ها متفاوت هست و به استاد هم بستگی داره ممکنه توی یک درس از یک استاد 12 هم بگیری شاهکار کرده باشی ولی استاد دیگه همون درس زیر 15 نمره نداشته باشه

*
مهندسی IT بیشتر به هدفی که در ذهنت داری نزدیک هست*

----------


## :Iman1997

> برای چی میخوای وارد این رشته بشی صرفا مدرک؟
> چون اکثر دروس جنبه تئوری دارن و برای کسی خوب هست که میخواد واقعا وقت بگذاره برای درسها.
> و ریاضی تو این رشته حرف اولو میزنه.
> *
> مهندسی IT بیشتر به هدفی که در ذهنت داری نزدیک هست*


خیلی ممنون از اطلاعات کاملتون و وقتی که گذاشتین ...

اره فقط صرفا واسه مدرک میخوام که مرتبط با وب اینا باشه ...

مهندسی it همون رشته فناوری ارتباطاعات هستش درسته؟ من کنکور که ندادم باید با سوابق بدون کنکور انتخاب رشته کنم .. کارشناسی نداشت مهندسی فناوری و ارتباطات و فقط کاردانی داره !!! اگه کاردانی it رو انتخاب کنم بعدا باید کنکور کاردانی به کارشناسی ناپیوسته رو بدم ؟ درسته؟ ممنونم

----------


## _Viper_

> الان مباحث تئوری رشته کامپیوتر بیشتره یا عملیش؟ مباحثی که مربوط به وب باشه داره یا نه ؟
> اینم در نظر بگیر خیلی از درس فاصله گرفتم و تقریبا میشه گفت صفر دبیرستان



*مال ما که بیشتر تئوریه تا عملی ..فکرکنم یک درس مربوط به وب داره*

----------


## AShkan Milani

> خیلی ممنون از اطلاعات کاملتون و وقتی که گذاشتین ...
> 
> اره فقط صرفا واسه مدرک میخوام که مرتبط با وب اینا باشه ...
> 
> مهندسی it همون رشته فناوری ارتباطاعات هستش درسته؟ من کنکور که ندادم باید با سوابق بدون کنکور انتخاب رشته کنم .. کارشناسی نداشت مهندسی فناوری و ارتباطات و فقط کاردانی داره !!! اگه کاردانی it رو انتخاب کنم بعدا باید کنکور کاردانی به کارشناسی ناپیوسته رو بدم ؟ درسته؟ ممنونم


آی تی نرم افزاره آی سی تی فناوری اطلاعاته

----------


## :Iman1997

> آی تی نرم افزاره آی سی تی فناوری اطلاعاته


الان داخل انتخاب رشته ، مهندسی it اسم رشتش چیه ؟ چیزی به اسم مهندسی it یا مهندسی نرم افزار نداریم !! فقط کاردانی و کارشناسی ارتباطات و فناوری و اطلاعات داریم

----------


## homeless

> خیلی ممنون از اطلاعات کاملتون و وقتی که گذاشتین ...
> 
> اره فقط صرفا واسه مدرک میخوام که مرتبط با وب اینا باشه ...
> 
> مهندسی it همون رشته فناوری ارتباطاعات هستش درسته؟ من کنکور که ندادم باید با سوابق بدون کنکور انتخاب رشته کنم .. کارشناسی نداشت مهندسی فناوری و ارتباطات و فقط کاردانی داره !!! اگه کاردانی it رو انتخاب کنم بعدا باید کنکور کاردانی به کارشناسی ناپیوسته رو بدم ؟ درسته؟ ممنونم


خواهش میکنم.
IT همون فناوری اطلاعات هست  ict مشترکاتی باهاش داره. میتونی ict بخونی.
یا میتونی مهندسی نرم افزار بخونی بعد ارشد IT بخونی .
من درباره رشته های بدون کنکور اطلاعی ندارم.
اگه کاردانی داره باید بعدا کنکور کارشناسی شرکت کنین و کنکور ساده ای هست.مدرک کارشناسی ناپیوسته میگیرین که فرقی با پیوسته نداره  و اگه خواستین میتونین ارشد شرکت کنین.
اگه کارشناسی داره که میتونین مستقیما کارشناسی انتخاب کنین.
تو ict بعضی درسهای مرتبط که بالاتر گفتم هست و یکسری درسهای دیگه که بیشتر با کارتون مرتبط هست.
تو مهندسی نرم افزار پایگاه و شبکه و زبان برنامه نویسی بیشتر با وب سروکار دارن بقیه نه چندان.
ولی تو ict درسهای بیشتری به کارت مربوط میشن.

----------


## ahsan66

دوستان کسی میدونه شهریه مهندسی کامپیوتر شبانه چقدره؟؟؟

----------

